# Vanessa Hudgens & Zac Efron - Sie haben sich getrennt!



## Mandalorianer (14 Dez. 2010)

*Vanessa Hudgens & Zac Efron - Sie haben sich getrennt!​*
*
Vier Jahre lang waren Zac Efron und Vanessa Hudgens das Teenie-Traumpärchen Hollywoods – jetzt ist alles aus! Und so langsam fragt man sich, wie viele Paare wohl noch vom Trennungsvirus infiziert werden ... ​*

Eigentlich ist es die Zeit der Liebe und Harmonie – doch anscheinend wollen die Promis zum anstehenden Jahreswechsel vor allem eines: Klarheit! Denn gerade jetzt, in der besinnlichen Vorweihnachtszeit, vergeht kaum ein Tag, an dem nicht ein Promi-Pärchen seine Trennung bekannt gibt. Man könnte fast sagen, Hollywood sei mit dem Trennungsvirus infiziert. Nun hat es auch Hollywood-Schönling Zac Efron (23) und seine Freundin Vanessa Hudgens (22) erwischt.

Wie diverse Onlinedienste gestern Abend übereinstimmend berichteten, haben sich der Teenie-Schwarm und seine Liebste nach über vier Jahren Beziehung in „aller Freundschaft“ getrennt. Kennengelernt hatten sich die beiden, als sie gemeinsam für den Hollywood-Erfolgsfilm „High School Musical“ vor der Kamera standen – damals waren sie noch Teenager. Doch mittlerweile sind beide erwachsen geworden.

„Es gibt kein Drama – und es ist auch keine dritte Person beteiligt“, verriet ein Insider gegenüber „E Online“. Und eine andere Quelle fügt hinzu: „Sie reden noch immer miteinander und sind befreundet. Niemand hat den anderen betrogen. Sie sind einfach erwachsen geworden.“

Das klingt so vernünftig, dass wir fast ein wenig enttäuscht sind. Auf der anderen Seite gab es 2010 aber auch bereits genug Beziehungsdramen. Hoffen wir also, dass die Sterne im nächsten Jahr etwas besser für die Liebe stehen und wir wieder mehr über tolle Liebes-Events wie Verlobungen, Hochzeiten oder Babys berichten können. Vielleicht sogar bei Hudgens/Efron – wenn auch separat. 

*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2010)

Jaja, warum sollte man sich denn trennen, wenn nicht ein Dritter im Spiel ist?


----------



## LarryLoops (14 Dez. 2010)

Naja...vielleicht feiert Zac jetzt ja bald sein coming out.


----------



## JayP (15 Dez. 2010)

Na klar, Sie wollen "Freunde" bleiben

Zumindest bis rauskommt das Vanessa die neue liebe von Christina Aguilera ist 

und Zac ein Kind von Tom Cruise bekommtlol8


----------

